# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Land of Kelmar

## mapmage

The lands of Kelmar are protected from Orcs and Drakes by the four citadels. It appears that trouble might be brewing in the north, however...

This is one of my better maps to date. I am very undecided on tree drawing methods, so that's probably the only downside on this one. I hope that I can learn from the guild  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bindusara

I think your mountain make some straight lines too much : it makes us think that valleys are parallels, and there are no wat between its.
The borders of your trees have the same problem : too straight. 

Else it's quite nice.

----------


## ChickPea

Coastlines are a nice shape and I love the border and its runes.

I feel your rivers could do with a little work. For example, the one that starts just above Errholt doesn't feel quite right. That tributary feels like it's flowing towards higher ground, when it should probably be going towards the coast. Also, the main river that it connects to is very straight and needs a bit more wiggle!  :Very Happy: 

It's a very nice map though, and I feel that with a few little tweaks, it could be great. 

Welcome to the Guild!

----------


## mapmage

Thanks very much for the tip! I did notice the clustering of mountains. I'll be sure to edit that in the future. The trees I was still figuring out and I think I will make them more individualized after this. Thanks again!

----------


## mapmage

Thanks so much for the feedback! I did notice that the river was too straight and will definitely edit that in the future.

----------


## kamm34

I really like "the coruppted Isles" I think they shapes and water lines are great!

----------

